# LEG LENGTH DISCREPANCY.. What side does your lower back hurt?



## mountainbikeak (Jan 17, 2008)

After having some lower back issues while riding hard I decided to see a chiropractor last spring to see if he could help me out a bit. After checking things out he notice one leg was shorter than the other and probably the cause of lower back and hip pain while standing. He offered me a "lift" to put in my shoe which helped considerably while standing. We never really talked about that being an issue while in the saddle but recently I've been looking into this leg length thing and without a professional exam it seems very likely this might be the cause of lower back pain while riding hard. (I've been working on core strength for a bit now). Anyway, those of you with this problem, does your short leg side cause problems or the long side, and have lifts under the cleats made a huge improvement in overall power and comfort?


----------



## gbell614 (Mar 14, 2006)

first you have to determine if it is skeletal or functional. a functional discrepancy should not be shimmed and should be solved through self-myofacial release, stretching, yoga or pilates. if it is in fact skeletal (this can be determined by x-ray) then proceed with shimming the shorter leg. 80% - 90% of the time the discrepancy is due to IT band tightness, something that I am constantly dealing with. tightness on my right side results in a functionally shorter right which means lower back/hip pain on the right side.


----------



## pwrtrainer (Oct 23, 2005)

gbell614 said:


> first you have to determine if it is skeletal or functional. a functional discrepancy should not be shimmed and should be solved through self-myofacial release, stretching, yoga or pilates. if it is in fact skeletal (this can be determined by x-ray) then proceed with shimming the shorter leg. 80% - 90% of the time the discrepancy is due to IT band tightness, something that I am constantly dealing with. tightness on my right side results in a functionally shorter right which means lower back/hip pain on the right side.


So how exactly does a segment of tissue that connects from your pelvis, to your shin have the ability to make your leg shorter? And How can one stretch that piece of tissue that is about 30 square inches in area? By pressing on it? 80-90% ? I have to disagree with much of what you said simply because of the mechanics behind anatomy. To the OP. This forum is definitely not going to answer your question, and Chiros can only go so far before they leave their scope of practice in this issue. I am biased because I am in PT school, but I think you should seek out a PT who has experience with cyclists.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

mountainbikeak said:


> After having some lower back issues while riding hard I decided to see a chiropractor last spring to see if he could help me out a bit. After checking things out he notice one leg was shorter than the other and probably the cause of lower back and hip pain while standing. He offered me a "lift" to put in my shoe which helped considerably while standing. We never really talked about that being an issue while in the saddle but recently I've been looking into this leg length thing and without a professional exam it seems very likely this might be the cause of lower back pain while riding hard. (I've been working on core strength for a bit now). Anyway, those of you with this problem, does your short leg side cause problems or the long side, and have lifts under the cleats made a huge improvement in overall power and comfort?


FOR ME, the low back pain was on the same side as the shorter leg. Proper psoas training helped a bunch.


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

I have a friend that sufferes from a 1.5 inch issue from a hip issue and repair. He also now, as he is a cyclist and foot guy, got involved in this issue for cyclists. He id Retul certified and works out of the Fowler Sports Medicine.

http://solescience.ca/bike-fit/

Most likely he is not near you but feel free to contact him and I am sure he can recommend something or someone near you.

KIN


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

One of my legs is around 1 centimeter shorter then the other. I found this out after suffering chronic hamstring pulls on what I learned from a sports orientated physical therapist was my short leg. I kept injuring the hamstring on the shorter leg while riding my road bike because my seat height was based on my longer leg. My mountain bike seat happened to be lower so it wasn't a problem.

Most people have small discrepancies in their leg lengths. However, a full centimeter is much more significant. Mine originates from a combination of femur length and some things going on with my back and hips.

To avoid further injury I wear specially made cycling orthodics designed by the physical therapist. I also have to keep my core strong and regularly stretch my IT band. 

I would definitely go see a sports orientated physical therapist rather then a chiropractor. Depending on the severity of your issues it may be a good idea to get a medical bike fit.


----------



## Whirlwind Holocron (May 24, 2009)

This is interesting to me. I had a hamstring pull 2 years ago. I only really now feel that I can drive myself as hard as I did before. I do feel it helps me to ice and heat them more than I used to, and do considerable stretching every day, and after rides. So far it's working pretty well. I learned a lot from that injury and its treatment. No one ever told me (not the orthapidist, or physical therapist) that the injured hamstring leg was shorter, I noticed it on my own as I was recovering. I guess I paid more attention to my form and mechanics while pedaling. I don't have back problems, but I do regular core work (which by the way can be hard on tender hamstrings).

So to answer the OP, my shorter leg has had hamstring problems. That calf is often tight too and I make a point to notice and stretch accordingly. 

I have struggled with using both legs the same. My short leg still gets used harder, but the result of trying to use and strengthen my left leg has resulted (currently) in some sharp pain in the front lower part of that knee. So I'm trying to figure that out...searching around here, and trying to decide if I should give my orthapidist a call. 

Maybe I should look into those lifts.


----------

